# FACT Carbon Rails with Thomson Seatpost



## scsi (Aug 18, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with using the Specialized FACT 7x9mm carbon railed saddles (i.e. Romin Evo Pro) with a Thomson seatpost? I'm wondering about this combination specifically because I've been told that not all carbon rails are created equal and come in different shapes/sizes. Also, is there a difference between the Thomson Elite and Masterpiece as far as mounting goes? I have read elsewhere that Masterpiece works on carbon rails, but have not heard anything about Elite, and all cases were on non-Specialized saddles.

Thanks!


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

I do, it works just fine. Have used fact rails with both the elite and masterpeice, also I believe they use the same mounting (as far as I know).


----------

